# bowfishing silhouette



## FERAL ONE (Jun 29, 2009)

finally got to go out friday and got this pic of the GAR KID before we started the genny.  visibility was awful because of the skiers i guess.  no rain for a month and i figured the water would be gin clear .   we shot about 15 gar carp and shad but i can tell we are both out of practice !!!!  just wanted to share the shot here in case yall don't make it to the photo forum .   aim low yall !!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 29, 2009)

thats a dang good pic ya got there. Ya'll did better than we did, even though we were at diffrent lakes we still had the same problem, with the skiers makin it difficult for us.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2009)

EXcellent!


----------

